# The WIP "Catch-22" army



## Catch_22 (Jul 23, 2007)

As you can see plenty of painting to be done!! :shock: 

There are still some items not pictured:
*Devilfish* - primered
*Hammerhead* - primered
*Pathfinders* - primered/not primered
*XV15 stealthsuits *- primered
*XV8 crisis team *- primered
*Kroot hounds *- not fully painted


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Again great stuff. Those Kroot are going to provide some nice contrast to the dustyness of the Tau. Looking forward to seeing the vechiles.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

yeah, this is a beautiful job, welldone mate, look forward to following this.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm definitely gonig to watch this. I really like the simple movement of the Tau in the Piranha.

You have also inspired me to create my own W.I.P.

PS--I moved the thread to the Ongoing Projects Forum, thats where we post W.I.P.s.

No biggie!


----------



## Catch_22 (Jul 23, 2007)

Np.
didnt know a WIP section was available


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

mmmmmm.....more Tau.


Good times Catch, bring it on.


----------



## Catch_22 (Jul 23, 2007)

*UPDATE*

I finished the brown for the cloth on the fire warriors. Here is what some of them look like:




















I also managed to start the grey armor parts on some of them too:

























Comments? suggestions?.... enjoy.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I like the cloth, and im sure it would look even better once the full model is painted.

By itself it looks messy. But i know it'll be great!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah, more paint is needed to make an honest assessment. I will say however that I am uncertain how good grey armour will look with brown cloth on the FW's. On the A'un it is alright but warriors of any kind tend to look more straightforward. Be interesting to see how it all turns out.


One suggestion I have for you is regarding the Piranah. Just for the hell of it, I modified the gun drones to have burst cannons on the model (still just gun drones in game of course) and it turned out super cool looking. I would highly suggest it to you. Matter of fact, check out the pic:










The drones can detach as well and look awesome flying around with this big ass gun strapped underneath them. I have gotten more comments and compliments on those drones than anything else in the army actually.


----------



## Catch_22 (Jul 23, 2007)

that does look great. Hmmm... you are getting me thinking!!! 8)


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i'm liking the WIPs, look forward to the finished product!


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I like the first model (top pic, Left) really well done mate. Love it.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i really like the feel of the army 

maybe if you get bored (or have an extra stealth suit) you can try to make it look like its turning on the stealth  i have some ideas i want to try when i get an extra vindcare >


----------

